# hip dysplasia in ferreta



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I just found out today that my little calypso has hip dysplasia  she's only 9 months old so it's not bothering her now, the vet says theres nothing they can do and that I'll just have to keep an eye on her when she's older for signs of pain and discomfort.
She walks with her legs splayed, has done since she was a kit but it's never bothered her, she's just never been as active as the other ferrets.

The vet said the only help she can have is to make something to support her back end that she can't get out off and still be able to do her business. I don't know if I will be able to make something like that  

I was just curious if anyone else has come across this problem with their ferrets?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi


I am so sorry to hear about Calyipso's problems, I have not encountered this problem myself. how does she walk? can you tell Via pics that she is affected i am very interested in knowing how she gets on. I am so sorry


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about Calyipso's problems, I have not encountered this problem myself. how does she walk? can you tell Via pics that she is affected i am very interested in knowing how she gets on. I am so sorry


Thank you. 
She should still have a long-ish healthy life problem free, but she will eventually deteriorate, will get arthritis and be in alot of pain really, which is when I'll have to decide when her quality of life is so bad that she will need PTS. Fingers crossed that wont be for a good few years. Shes still young and healthy.

It wasn't as obvious when she was a kit, she just seemed a bit slow really, maybe that her eye sight was just really bad that she didn't want to move anywhere, but as she's gotten older it's became more prominent. She doesn't really walk normally. she kind of half drags her back legs, half moves them, but if you pull her hips up (which I don't do, only the vet did it to show me as an example) she walks normally. I can get pictures tomorrow, you can see her legs splayed to the side and I'll see if I can get a video up, always good for future reference for other people.

She can't be treated like they would treat a dog with the operations (or so the vet said, but I do understand) only thing I can really do for her is keep a close eye, make sure I look out for signs of pain, any weight loss. Get her some pain killers and see how it goes from there.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah its so sad, do you still talk to her breeder? it maybe worth telling him incase he plans on breeding Calipso's parents again? She is so lucky to of found such a caring owner. I hope she has a long happy life.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Yeah its so sad, do you still talk to her breeder? it maybe worth telling him incase he plans on breeding Calipso's parents again? She is so lucky to of found such a caring owner. I hope she has a long happy life.


I tried to get pictures yesterday, but even tho she can't walk very fast she sure does like to move around alot  Still a typical ferret, just a bit slower.

Well I've been searching my emails to see if I can find his email, however, he wasn't really a breeder.
What had happened is he "accidently" bred them, said he didn't realise they came into season so soon or something. I know I should have knowen better  but I couldn't resist taking her home with me, plus at the time I was wanting a kit to put in with Mishka, if you remember all the stuff that went on with her, I just seem to get the odd ones don't I!?  Mind you I would rather they were with me than someone that didn't care 

Because of how unaware he was acting I'm thinking maybe it was brother and sister??? They both would have had the genetics there... I dunno, maybe a one off, maybe it runs in one of the parents family, I don't think it's very common, I can't find any info on the net about it. I just hope Calypso is the only one, and if not, the other people who picked up kits notice theres something wrong and take them to the vet  I think he said he was going to get his female spayed and male castrated but I still want to find his email and let him know.. just incase


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Managed to finnaly find the guys email and gave him a messge. Better to let him know, just incase


----------

